# New Baby



## crackerjackjack (Sep 13, 2009)

Finally after months of waiting. My little Chocolate finally had a little baby. I really miss judged the date. I thought that this was going to happen in June. He is a little jack. Don't have a name yet. Any ideas?


----------



## RebelsHope (Sep 13, 2009)

HOW CUTE!!!! COngrats on a healthy baby!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats, Lisa!! He is a real cutie.



He almost looks black in the picture? Hmmm.... name ideas. A name relating to mama Chocolate? And of course he's Crackers' li'l boy, so you could also keep him in mind with the name. I'm blank



But I'm sure you'll come up with something cute! Have fun!


----------



## Sabrina (Sep 14, 2009)

how adorable!!!!




congrats!


----------



## chandab (Sep 14, 2009)

Aaawwww! he's cute. How about "Its about Time" and call him "Timer"? Sounds like you waited awhile for him.


----------



## minimule (Sep 14, 2009)

He's cute. The name I've been saving for an "overdue" baby is Pay the Ransom, barn name Ransom. You can use it if you want.


----------



## rockin r (Sep 14, 2009)

I am not good for names, but I had to say, "LOVE THOSE EARS"!


----------



## minimom1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations, He is adorable. I am expecting a mini foal next year. Only have

a mini gelding donk so no breeding but I adore my boy and he has SO much more

character than my horses. Enjoy your baby. Sorry no name suggestions.


----------

